# Fabriquer une antenne ( Cantenna bazooka ou ricorée )



## Coralie (5 Avril 2003)

Hello,

Je viens de m'acheter une borne airport snow, et pour résumer mon pb, l'accès adsl est chez ma mère qui habite à une 40aine de mètres de ma maison... Et malheureusement pour moi, mon accès airport s'arrête juste quelques mètres avant ma maison !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est très problématique car en fait j'ai acheté la borne exprès pour pouvoir utiliser l'adsl chez moi, espérant que ça marcherait...

Etant une fille et pas très douée pour le bricolage, j'ai regardé quelques sites et je me suis dit que le mieux pour moi serait de fabriquer une antenne style Cantenna Bazooka ou ricorée ( mais il parait qu'elle est moins puissante )
Malheureusement, je ne sais absolument pas comment faire !!!
Je veux dire, je suis nulle en bricolage, nulle quant aux pièces qu'il faut acheter et pr monter le tout n'en parlons pas...
Plein de sites en parlent mais je comprends rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider... ?

Franchement ce serait super...

Merci !!! 

Coralie.


----------



## PowerMike G4 (5 Avril 2003)

Bijour,
pour augmenter la porté de la borne tu peux aussi acheter , le truc d'apple à 119 euros  qui se trouve ici 
Voilà c'est tout ce que je peux faire pour toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ +


----------



## Coralie (5 Avril 2003)

Oui mais 119 euros en plus je peux pas...
Et je croyais que ctait que pr les bornes extreme ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci en tt cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coralie


----------



## PowerMike G4 (5 Avril 2003)

Tu as tout à fait raison ! Désolé .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Configuration requise 
? Borne d'Accès AirPort Extreme (avec ports antenne et modem) 
"

J'ai voulu répondre trop vite!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bye


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2003)

voilà le début pour faire ce genre d'opérations sur une borne snow : 
http://www.vonwentzel.net/ABS/ExtendedSnow/index.html

il te reste à choisir un modèle d'antenne à fabriquer, quelle connectique adopter, des liens sur www.macwifi.com et des tonnes d'autres sites pas forcément spécifiques au macintosh.


----------



## Onra (7 Avril 2003)

Laisse tomber tous les types d'antenne type boîte de ricorée ou autre... la plus efficace et simple à faire c'est l'antenne bi-quad. Si tu fais quelques recherches sur le sujet tu devrais facilement des infos. Pour commencer :

http://www.xs4all.nl/~tom1572/
http://www.wifi-montauban.net/communaute/index.php/AntenneQuad
http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/
http://www.xaviervl.com/Antenne/


Et une photo :


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2003)

Juste comme ça, c'est légal de bricoler son antenne Wifi?


----------



## maousse (7 Avril 2003)

oui, tant que ça reste dans tes murs, pas besoin de se déclarer.

sinon, pour un accès public extérieur, il faut demander une autorisation je sais pas trop où (préfecture ?)

enfin, c'est pour la france, l'italie est très laxiste là-dessus par exemple


----------



## Alsuper (8 Avril 2003)

Pour un tour complet des antennes possibles pour le WIFI suffit d'aller sur :  RéseauCitoyen 

Faut bien chercher avec des mots clefs précis (antennes, etc..)

Al.P


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Juste comme ça, c'est légal de bricoler son antenne Wifi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien le record de porté est a plus de 200 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en jouant bien on se monte des reseaus wifi interdeparemental ?


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2003)

ta gueule mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu vois pas que tu fais des parasites bordel


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

pas de parasite chez moi avec ma base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui va bientot avoir une antenne


----------



## gribouille (8 Avril 2003)

obssédé vas


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

pas du tout


----------

